# missed flight



## bizzy2 (19 Aug 2008)

My son and his girlfriend missed their flight to Morocco last Sat night week, because of the flash flooding on the M50.  Flight was scheduled to depart at 9.20pm, closed its boarding at 8.45 but was still on the runway awaiting clearance for take off at 11.20pm with only 30 of its 100 passengers on board.  The pair arrived at the airport at 10.20 having spent 5 hours in the car since the Red Cow roundabout. 

No refund due from travel insurance or travel agent or airline.  Consumer affairs confirm that there is no recourse to anyone in this instance.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jhegarty (19 Aug 2008)

Did the travel insurance not cover missed flights ?


----------



## z103 (19 Aug 2008)

I've missed a few connecting flights from Dublin because first plane being late. I've never got any refunds. I also have travel insurance (which doesn't seem to cover missed flights).


----------



## shesells (20 Aug 2008)

Consumer affairs have already confirmed that they have no entitlement so I don't know what you want to hear on here?

It is the responsibility of the passenger to get to the airport and check in on time. After that their contract is with the airline to get them to their destination.

Even for delayed flights, check in time is check in time. 

Not what you want to hear but all should be listed in the T&C of their booking.


----------



## mcaul (20 Aug 2008)

Some travel insurances insure you from the time you leave the house, but if it was a insurance package sold by the agency, its usually the basic insurance, but read the small print and check just in case.

Otherwise its unfortunate as neither Dublin airport or the airline or the travel agency can be responsible for weather delays to traffic.


----------



## Ash (25 Aug 2008)

leghorn said:


> I've missed a few connecting flights from Dublin because first plane being late. I've never got any refunds. I also have travel insurance (which doesn't seem to cover missed flights).




My experience has been the same.  It's mentioned elsewhere on AAM.  Insurance didn't seem to cover missed flight, and the airline in question were useless.


----------



## sam h (25 Aug 2008)

I missed a flight due to a motorway being closed due to an accident.

I contacted my insurance who said I wasn't covered as I was using private transport, a car - they did confirm that they would have covered the situation if I had been travelling by public transport (though, I'm sure they would have found some other loop hole if I had been on a bus!!)


----------



## Ash (26 Aug 2008)

sam h said:


> I contacted my insurance who said I wasn't covered as I was using private transport, a car - they did confirm that they would have covered the situation if I had been travelling by public transport (though, I'm sure they would have found some other loop hole if I had been on a bus!!)



The flight I missed was a connecting flight.  I flew in by the same airline carrier.  The flight was delayed (unspecified reasons) and I missed the connecting flight.  I thought surely a regular airline service IS public transport and I would be covered.  I certainly had not been travelling in a private airplane.
But the insurance company weren't having it and frankly, they make it such a long, protracted process that it is easy to lose the will to fight it.  
I dread to think how difficult it might be to deal with a holiday insurance company in the event of a truly serious situation.


----------



## sam h (26 Aug 2008)

I don't think thats viewed as public transport.

eg : Dublin Bus is public, something like UR Bus would probably be seen as private


----------



## shesells (26 Aug 2008)

Ash said:


> The flight I missed was a connecting flight. I flew in by the same airline carrier. The flight was delayed (unspecified reasons) and I missed the connecting flight. I thought surely a regular airline service IS public transport and I would be covered. I certainly had not been travelling in a private airplane.
> But the insurance company weren't having it and frankly, they make it such a long, protracted process that it is easy to lose the will to fight it.
> I dread to think how difficult it might be to deal with a holiday insurance company in the event of a truly serious situation.


 
I think it depends on whether the airline is a point to point carrier like Ryanair or Easyjet who say they are not responsible for connections, or a more traditional airline. So it would depend on the T&C of your booking?


----------



## Complainer (27 Aug 2008)

shesells said:


> I think it depends on whether the airline is a point to point carrier like Ryanair or Easyjet who say they are not responsible for connections, or a more traditional airline. So it would depend on the T&C of your booking?


Most airlines including Aer Lingus sell point-to-point now. Unless you bought a 'through' ticket, with the connecting flights on the same ticket (probably bought through a travel agent rather than online), you won't get an insurance company to take responsibility for the connection.


----------



## Ash (28 Aug 2008)

Complainer said:


> Most airlines including Aer Lingus sell point-to-point now. Unless you bought a 'through' ticket, with the connecting flights on the same ticket (probably bought through a travel agent rather than online), you won't get an insurance company to take responsibility for the connection.



Just for the record, the two flights in question were with the same airline and booked on a through ticket.


----------

